# Honda Rt5000 pto



## Shane Scott (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey everyone. 
I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a front PTO question. I'm rigging up a snow blower and was wondering if anyone knew what size pto shaft I should use. Factory one not a option. Princess auto sells one. Opinions on that?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Shane, welcome to the tractor forum.

If the Princess PTO shaft fits properly, and is built for such purpose, go for it. It should be at about mid-stroke in the operating position. Grease the U-joints frequently.


----------



## Shane Scott (Oct 30, 2017)

It is built for a 3point hitch cement mixer. The tractor side splines are different. Mine is the 15 and that one is 6. I do have a 15 spline adapter to weld onto to shaft. I guess what I'm getting at is I think it is a 540 rpm shaft and my tractor pto runs and 2600 full throttle. So would it be safe to run it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The problem is that welding has to be perfectly true or you get vibration transmitted through the entire system and ultimately fatigue failure. Maybe a machine shop could true it up and weld it?


----------



## Shane Scott (Oct 30, 2017)

That's exactly what I planned on doing. Do you think the u-joints will hold up to the rpm difference


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Probably a Category I pto.


----------

